# Effects of high protein on kidneys



## Yancey's Mom (Jan 29, 2010)

I would like to know what effect high protien kibble has on a dogs kidneys. I was recently told that high protien would damage a dogs kidneys. Is this true or false???? I am currently feeding Taste of the Wild and also would like to know about this brand...:smile:


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

Yancey's Mom said:


> I would like to know what effect high protien kibble has on a dogs kidneys. I was recently told that high protien would damage a dogs kidneys. Is this true or false????


False



> I am currently feeding Taste of the Wild and also would like to know about this brand...:smile:


I don't know anything about brands as I don't feed kibble at all.


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

TOTW is a very good dog food, it is grain free and a good deal of meat. See the ratings it gets on the link below, it is in the 6 star ratings.

Dog Food Reviews - Main Index - Powered by ReviewPost


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

While TOTW is a very good grain free kibble, my only drawback would be the ethoxyquin. Dog Food Reviews even says that they can't find ethoxyquin free ingredients on the TOTW website. Here's some info on ethoxyquin.

Wellpet - Nutrition - Commercial Pet Food - Ethoxyquin in Pet Food


----------



## Jordan S. (Feb 2, 2010)

Yancey's Mom said:


> I would like to know what effect high protien kibble has on a dogs kidneys. I was recently told that high protien would damage a dogs kidneys. Is this true or false???? I am currently feeding Taste of the Wild and also would like to know about this brand...:smile:


False. My 10 year old dog(on the left) only eats foods 27-40% protein and does amazingly well. 

Read this
Are high protein diets harmful to a dog's kidneys?

TOTW is a good brand.


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

My dogs right now have EVO very high protien and Wellness core and Orijen so no problems here with high protien at all! And that kidney damage is debunked in all ways!


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

False. When Aspen was on kibble, Evo Turkey and Chicken, he did great on it! It is 42% protein, the highest protein out there I've seen, other than the Evo Weight Management.


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

malluver1005 said:


> While TOTW is a very good grain free kibble, my only drawback would be the ethoxyquin. Dog Food Reviews even says that they can't find ethoxyquin free ingredients on the TOTW website. Here's some info on ethoxyquin.
> 
> Wellpet - Nutrition - Commercial Pet Food - Ethoxyquin in Pet Food


I just sent an e-mail off to them. I guess Dog Food Reviews wasn't to worried about it's use because fish is so far down the list, but I would like to know.


----------



## HORSEandHOUND (Nov 5, 2009)

Let me see if I can shed some light on this myth that high protein is bad for kidneys. 

Back in the '70s when doing studies on kidney failure they noticed that higher protein posed a greater stress on the kidneys. <source of myth, back then based on perceived fact

About 15 years ago that myth was busted. Protein is actually GOOD for kidneys, especially in supporting distressed kidneys. Where the issue lay was in the minerals in the protein. Many animal proteins are mineral rich, and when not balanced properly can cause imbalances that negatively impact the kidneys.


----------



## goujon (Feb 10, 2010)

This myth comes from a study done on rats and was assumed to be true of dogs also. The difference is that rats are not primarily meat eaters. Dogs are. 
It is the quality of the protein that makes the difference. Meats are complete proteins. This means that they have all of the amino acids and in the proper proportions. The protein in corn, which many of the lower quality foods use as the primary protein source is very low on the digestibility scale (40%) and puts stress on the liver which processes the protein and the kidneys which filter the waste materials. High quality protein (meats) does not generate large amounts of waste. The liver needs water to process the protein and to carry waste products to the kidneys. The less concentrated the waste products are, the easier it is for the kidneys to do their job that's why it is unhealthy to feed dry food only and so important that dogs eating dry food and dogs with liver disease get lots of extra water. This is why dogs need meat and not corn. It is the low quality protein that can overwork the kidneys, not the amount.


----------



## beagle10 (Feb 23, 2010)

malluver1005 said:


> While TOTW is a very good grain free kibble, my only drawback would be the ethoxyquin. Dog Food Reviews even says that they can't find ethoxyquin free ingredients on the TOTW website.
> 
> I agree with this post and the ethoxyquin issue. TOTW has lower protein than some other grain free foods. It all depends on your dog's breed, energy level, etc. If you have a fairly inactive dog who gets 2 20 min walks a day, feeding a high protein food could increase his energy levels and he could act out in your home (i.e. more chewing, "zooms" around the house, barking...). If your dog gets lots of exercise and can use the extra fuel, more protein is probably great. Many dogs can tolerate grains just fine, like my dog, and I use both with grain and grain free kibbles. Grain is quite a controversial issue in the dog community right now, and I believe it really is what works for your dog. I'm not a big fan of TOTW, but its ok.


----------



## harrkim120 (Feb 2, 2010)

beagle10 said:


> If you have a fairly inactive dog who gets 2 20 min walks a day, feeding a high protein food could increase his energy levels and he could act out in your home (i.e. more chewing, "zooms" around the house, barking...). If your dog gets lots of exercise and can use the extra fuel, more protein is probably great.


Now, I never got this. I know that dogs use fat as energy more than we do, but all over the place you hear that the more protein the food has, the more your dog is going to be bouncing off the walls. I've used both high protein and average protein kibbles and have seen no difference. 

Is it really true???


----------



## PUNKem733 (Jun 12, 2009)

harrkim120 said:


> Now, I never got this. I know that dogs use fat as energy more than we do, but all over the place you hear that the more protein the food has, the more your dog is going to be bouncing off the walls. I've used both high protein and average protein kibbles and have seen no difference.
> 
> Is it really true???


My dog is on the highest protein kibbles available, and he is an inactive dog, and he doesn't act like that.


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

beagle10 said:


> malluver1005 said:
> 
> 
> > While TOTW is a very good grain free kibble, my only drawback would be the ethoxyquin. Dog Food Reviews even says that they can't find ethoxyquin free ingredients on the TOTW website.
> ...


----------



## jeserf (Oct 20, 2009)

I have a dog with compromised kidneys. 
I've learned that it's not the quantity but quality of protein. My dog's creatnine level went from 2.1 to 1.6 after about 4 months on Primal raw food. 

I've been flamed for feeding that to my dog but F it. I'm exceptionally pleased with both the results of the food and the responsiveness of the company. 

What my vet said is that commercial dog food does not have to have regulated sodium content...so a dog with weaker kidneys being fed salty dog food would have to drink A LOT of water to balance it out if even able to do so. 

I have a 90lbs dog who couldn't drink enough to flush out the salt in the dog food. I never thought salt would be an issue in dog food...go figure!


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

jeserf said:


> I have a dog with compromised kidneys.
> I've learned that it's not the quantity but quality of protein. My dog's creatnine level went from 2.1 to 1.6 after about 4 months on Primal raw food.
> 
> I've been flamed for feeding that to my dog but F it. I'm exceptionally pleased with both the results of the food and the responsiveness of the company.
> ...


why would you get flamed for feeding raw? most people on these forums advocate raw a little too much.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Are you feeding the Primal grinds or the mixes?


----------



## jeserf (Oct 20, 2009)

because I don't feed my dog meat from the supermarket - a chicken back, or such, it's not the same as "raw". It comes in a bag, I pay for it (which, by the pound, isn't THAT much more expensive than quality meat in a city supermarket...) and has non-meat ingredients. 

I give her the primal patties. I bought a small tube of grinds to supplement because sometimes her tummy grumbles at 3am...but it was very messy and it doesn't last long enough, thawed, for the reasons we tried it. 

It's been awesome for Lucy - she eats it so fast, licks the bowl clean and jumps for it when it's meal time. 

I also give her marrow bones for her teeth and general jaw health. I don't buy primal bones. Primal sent us a box of goodies and they included their brand of treats which she LOVED (but they're VERY $$$).


----------



## PUNKem733 (Jun 12, 2009)

165002 Chicken Nuggets 4 lbs. $21.49 
165002.1 Chicken Patties 8 lbs. $38.99 
165003.1 Duck Patties 8 lbs. $42.99 
165023 Turkey & Sardine Patties 8 lbs. $46.99

That is only a sampling of their foods/sizes/and prices. It looks alot more expensive that a proper raw diet.


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

PUNKem733 said:


> 165002 Chicken Nuggets 4 lbs. $21.49
> 165002.1 Chicken Patties 8 lbs. $38.99
> 165003.1 Duck Patties 8 lbs. $42.99
> 165023 Turkey & Sardine Patties 8 lbs. $46.99
> ...


Holy crap. When I put Champ on raw when his kibble is gone, I'll be feeding almost 5 lbs of food per day. None of these would even last two days!!!

I'll stick to my $.74/lb average.


----------



## PUNKem733 (Jun 12, 2009)

CorgiPaws said:


> Holy crap. When I put Champ on raw when his kibble is gone, I'll be feeding almost 5 lbs of food per day. None of these would even last two days!!!
> 
> I'll stick to my $.74/lb average.




Yeah that is my next step to go to raw. But kibble and canned food is so convenient, as with Raw, I'd have to pre crush chicken bones, as he had 8 teeth taken out some years ago.


----------



## jeserf (Oct 20, 2009)

RCTRIPLEFRESH5 said:


> why would you get flamed for feeding raw? most people on these forums advocate raw a little too much.


see?
people like to criticize what works for other people's dogs. 
My dog's CREAT level is now within healthy range. I'm sticking with what works. 

I also don't pay the listed price for Primal. Where I live, free range chicken is about 3.99lb depending on what the farmers market has. So I come out about the same because I don't agree with feeding a dog the body of a poorly treated animal. It's just not something I want to financially support. I guess my values are f'd up.

However, I also very much think California Naturals is great food and use it as small treats or when Lucy has to be fed elsewhere (overnights at day care or the pet sitter since it's so much easier)


----------

